# Pumpkin Seeds



## jusnikki (Sep 26, 2011)

Didn't know quite where to ask this question..


But Does anybody have a certain way to prepare pumpkin seeds?

If you haven't had them you're really missing a treat.


----------



## CharlieD (Sep 26, 2011)

What do you mean "prepare"?

I just throw them onto the hot pan and crisp them up. If I feel like I sprinkle the with some sweet water to add sweetness. You can do the same thing with salt.


----------



## jusnikki (Sep 26, 2011)

CharlieD said:


> What do you mean "prepare"?
> 
> I just throw them onto the hot pan and crisp them up. If I feel like I sprinkle the with some sweet water to add sweetness. You can do the same thing with salt.


 

Meaning how do you cook them..lolol.

I've only done them twice and both times I roasted them but it wasn't the same. So you fry yours??


----------



## pacanis (Sep 26, 2011)

Sprinkle with salt and oven on low temp to dry, but I've been known to simply toss them into my locker in my school daze and let them dry on their own. It's been a while. 
If I were to have a suddden craving for seeds today I'd go buy a packet of already seeded sunflower seeds.


----------



## jusnikki (Sep 26, 2011)

pacanis said:


> Sprinkle with salt and oven on low temp to dry, but I've been known to simply toss them into my locker in my school daze and let them dry on their own. It's been a while.
> If I were to have a suddden craving for seeds today I'd go buy a packet of already seeded sunflower seeds.


 

Sunflower seeds aren't the same. Everybody I know that eats sunflower seeds seem to be obsessed with them. I don't get it.....


----------



## Chef Munky (Sep 26, 2011)

jusnikki said:


> Didn't know quite where to ask this question..
> 
> 
> But Does anybody have a certain way to prepare pumpkin seeds?
> ...



Don't know how I managed it. Ok, I do know. Pure laziness   I have pumpkin plants growing in one of my flower borders. See what happens when the bottom drops out?
I left a few seeds out all winter, they sprouted on their own. Doubt I'll get anything past the flower stage. But we'll see.
Here's a link It's for dehydrating the seeds. I don't think it would hurt if you baked them in the oven at a low temp. They are pretty tasty. Seasonings can vary.
http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f149/best-dehydrator-recipes-63316.html

Have fun! 
Munky.


----------



## jusnikki (Sep 26, 2011)

Chef Munky said:


> Don't know how I managed it. Ok, I do know. Pure laziness  I have pumpkin plants growing in one of my flower borders. See what happens when the bottom drops out?
> I left a few seeds out all winter, they sprouted on their own. Doubt I'll get anything past the flower stage. But we'll see.
> Here's a link It's for dehydrating the seeds. I don't think it would hurt if you baked them in the oven at a low temp. They are pretty tasty. Seasonings can vary.
> http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f149/best-dehydrator-recipes-63316.html
> ...


 

Thanks for posting the link..

But I don't have a dehydrator. Although I'd love one for fruit. But I simply don't have a spot in my kitchen for another appliance or gadget.... My sister that has passed on  had one. When you walked in her kitchen you could smell the fruit she was drying out...


----------



## Chef Munky (Sep 26, 2011)

jusnikki said:


> Thanks for posting the link..
> 
> But I don't have a dehydrator. Although I'd love one for fruit. But I simply don't have a spot in my kitchen for another appliance or gadget.... My sister that has passed on  had one. When you walked in her kitchen you could smell the fruit she was drying out...



Your welcome.
The seeds don't necessarily have to be dehydrated. That link has a recipe for seasoning the seeds or nuts before they are baked, dehydrated.

Munky.


----------



## jusnikki (Sep 26, 2011)

Chef Munky said:


> Your welcome.
> The seeds don't necessarily have to be dehydrated. That link has a recipe for seasoning the seeds or nuts before they are baked, dehydrated.
> 
> Munky.


 

Oh ok, thanks again...


----------



## larry_stewart (Sep 26, 2011)

I usually rinse and clean the seeds.  while still damp, i lightly salt.  the salt kinda dissolves on the wet seeds.  Then I spread them ( single layer) on a baking sheet and bake at a low temp ( about 300 + or - ).  Occasionally I use a spatula to keep them from sticking to the bottom, spread them out a little, and allow the moisture to evaporate.  Got to watch them carefully, because if left unattended at the wrong time, they can burn quickly.  ( somtimes Ill spray them with pam too, which speeds up the process, but also gives you a shorter window for them to burn.

larry


----------



## pacanis (Sep 26, 2011)

See Nikki, what'd I say? Salt and bake at a low temp 
They'll come out just fine.


----------



## larry_stewart (Sep 26, 2011)

To take this to another level,  I was at this burrito place in Maine, and they served a " pumpkin seed pesto Quesadilla"  which was crazy good.  I never would have thought of making a pesto out of pumpkin seeds, and it worked so well with the beans, cheese ....


----------



## CWS4322 (Sep 26, 2011)

Okay--my problem with pumpkin seeds is the white hull. I want the center...I did see in one of my seed catalogs there is a type of pumpkin that doesn't produce seeds with the hull. I am going to order some of those for next year.


----------



## CWS4322 (Sep 26, 2011)

Sunflower seeds that one eats come from confection sunflower plants. The solid black sunflower seeds are oil seeds. They tend to be smaller. Most farmers plant oil seeds (I once worked for a seed factory that specialized in sunflower seeds and lived next door to a place that roasted sunflowers--learned more about sunflowers than I ever thought I needed to know). To get the salt fine, you can grind it in a coffee or spice grinder.

Many a friend quit smoking eating sunflower seeds.


----------



## pacanis (Sep 26, 2011)

larry_stewart said:


> To take this to another level, I was at this burrito place in Maine, and they served a " pumpkin seed pesto Quesadilla" which was crazy good. I never would have thought of making a pesto out of pumpkin seeds, and it worked so well with the beans, cheese ....


 
I can almost taste that. It does sound good.


----------



## larry_stewart (Sep 26, 2011)

pacanis said:


> I can almost taste that. It does sound good.



It was  excellent.  The pumpkin seeds were roughly ground up, and added not only texture but that subtle baked/fired/burnt flavor.  I tried recreating at home  with little success.


----------



## Dawgluver (Sep 26, 2011)

I always roasted the seeds after carving Jack O Lanterns.  In the oven, lightly salted.

Mexico uses a lot of pepitas, sometimes in moles.


----------



## CWS4322 (Sep 26, 2011)

Pepitas are the inside of the hull--and a pain to shell. I believe there is a tool that helps, but I thought I'd go with the hull-less pumpkin strain next year.


----------



## Dawgluver (Sep 26, 2011)

You can buy them shell-less in Mexico.  Hmmmm.  May have to bring some back next time we go down.  And I totally forgot about the ethnic store sections here.

Will have to check out your seedless variety, CW!


----------



## CharlieD (Sep 27, 2011)

jusnikki said:


> ... So you fry yours??


 
Well, not really, use clean pan or griddle. So it basicaly just heats up on the surface of the pan. As somebody sugested you can use oven. Kind of the same thing.


----------



## jabbur (Sep 27, 2011)

I got this recipe from a lady at my church where I grew up.  Her family own a fruit farm and this is how she made hers.  IMHO there is no better way to make pumpkin seeds.

Nancy Patterson's Pumpkin Seeds

1 tsp Worcestershire sauce
1 1/2 Tbs melted butter
Salt (just a sprinkle or two)

Mix ingredients together and pour over unwashed seeds
Stir to coat well
Spread in single layer on baking sheet (I use a half sheet pan with the sides)
Bake 250°F for 1 hour.


----------



## jusnikki (Sep 27, 2011)

Ok, Maybe I had my temp to high when I did last. But this has got me wanting some seeds soooo bad, lol. And that pesto made with pumpkin seeds sounds great.

But I have to say worcestershire sauce and butter.......sounds reeeeally good on some punkin' seeds!


----------



## jusnikki (Sep 27, 2011)

Thank yall. This IS the best site!!!!


----------



## larry_stewart (Sep 28, 2011)

Straight from the fall edition of Food Network Magazine ( which I got in the mail yesterday)

preheat oven to 300 F
Scrape seeds into bowl
Separate seeds from pulp, rinse in colander, shake dry
Spread seeds in single layer on oiled baking sheet
Roast 30 minutes to dry them out 
Toss seeds with olive oil, salt and SPICES ( see below)
Return to oven and bake another 20 minutes until golden brown ( dont burn them)

**My input here is to keep a close eye so they dont burn.
**Also, I usually use a spatula and scrape them around a few times to make sure they aren't stuck to the bottom, and cook more efficiently.

Spice mixture's as provided by Food Network Magazine ( pg 153 Fall edition)

*Sweet*----Toss with sinnamon and sugar ( no salt)
*Indian*----Toss with Garam massala; Mix with currants after roasting
*Spanish*--Toss with smoked paprika; Mix with almonds after roasting
*Italian*----Toss with grated parmesan and dried oregano
*Barbecue*-Toss with brown sugar, chipolte chile powder and ground cumin

Hope this helps

larry


----------



## CWS4322 (Sep 28, 2011)

Did they recommend removing the "hulls" first? And if so, any tips to make it less tedious?


----------



## Claire (Sep 28, 2011)

Some of us have a sort of ... obsession? ... with using as much as possible with the food we have.  I'm not sure how good this is!  I gave up on pumpkins after my first few years living here.


----------



## larry_stewart (Sep 28, 2011)

CWS4322 said:


> Did they recommend removing the "hulls" first? And if so, any tips to make it less tedious?



No mention of removing the hulls.

larry


----------



## Alix (Sep 28, 2011)

I eat the hulls. Mmmm. I don't rinse mine, just toss them on a cookie sheet and sprinkle with salt. Toast on low for a couple hours and they are good to go. My family fight over them.


----------



## jusnikki (Sep 28, 2011)

Never knew the hull could be removed but that's probably the best part..


----------



## Alix (Sep 29, 2011)

jusnikki said:


> Never knew the hull could be removed but that's probably the best part..



Its what has all the flavor after roasting.


----------

